
Calendar. Not To-Do Lists: Viewing Time as Space - homarp
https://blog.usejournal.com/calendar-in-stead-of-to-do-lists-9ada86a512dd
======
Hackbraten
This blog post is utterly overwhelming.

“Become as efficient as I am – just follow these 100 easy steps!”

